# mathews at ATA



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I will just as soon as i return home*

Promise. Jan 21 ends on 25


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Don't forget your camera DB. We'll want lots of pics and spec's on ALL of the new stuff


----------



## buckfever (Jun 1, 2002)

I've seen the ads for 2 new Mathews bows. The Mustang: low poundage bow for smaller people, 20 - 50 #. And the Outback. here is a link to the outback specs:http://www.villagephotos.com/viewpubimage.asp?id_=7422227


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

*New Mathews*

I stoped by my local pro shop yesterday,and they have a new Mustang hanging up for sail .It was 26in draw and 40-50 lbs .The new camo look's great.The bow look's good to .I just can not remember the price on it ,I looked at a couple of other bow's with different price's .But if any body is interested in the price I can call him in the morning and find it out for you guy's. It looked like a great little hunting bow short axa. He will not sell a bow over the internet ,Just so you can look see what they sell for here in VA.


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

The archery shop I go to said the Outback and Mustang are the only new bows Mathews is putting out this year.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

William that is not true...............


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

I'm pretty sure someone posted it somewhere here....
You've got the Ovation( rival pro riser) and the Classic (updated MQ1) to be shown/unveiled at the ATA show......


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

So the Classis is really gonna to be a bow this year......


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

Well doesn't that beat all. They told me those were the only two new bows Mathews was making this year so I went and ordered the LX. I mean I love the way the LX shoots, but I waited this long to order the [email protected]*n thing, they could've told me the truth and I would've waited until "ALL" the new bows were out. I should cancel the order, get my money back and look for a new shop.


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*New bows*

WT, don't get down on your shop just yet. Some shops that aren't real aggressive or interested don't know about all the new bows coming out. Where I live, I went in to the Mathews dealer and asked him about the new bows from Mathews. He only knew about the 2 models that were made public. Some owners are not that interested in finding out. Just my .02 worth.


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

WT is defense of your shop.......Mathews doesnt really tell the shop owners anything about whats coming out....The save it for the ATA show.....Now in all fairness they probably didnt think Mathews was going to have anything else....I've heard they are coming out with 3,4 etc etc. not really sure but they are coming out with new ones at the show...


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

*why so slow every year?????*

Maybee they should just have their own"MAATA(Mathews Archery in April Trade Association) show......in April, when you can actually get one!! Honestly, why are they always 3 or 4 months behind everyone else?


----------



## JayBuck (Oct 3, 2003)

My dealer is getting the outback in a few weeks


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is the Mathews Ovation this bow is 41 long looks like conquest stock.


----------



## JIMMYSBOWS (Jan 13, 2004)

*NEW OUTBACK*

JUST GOT A NEW OUTBACK IN TODAY, NEW LAMINATED GRIP AND A SUPER SHOOTER

JIM


----------



## Jari (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is litle better i have try to performe it.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

*cancel the order*

William, I would certainly cancel the order. Don't know what you are buying the bow for but I wouldn't order an LX if the rumors about this "Classic" being a redesigned MQ-1 (probably the most popular bow Matthews has EVER made). 

Just cancel and tell them you want to wait until the ATA next weekend to get some more info. on the new bows as you've confirmed that they are coming out with 4 new bows - not just 2.

I wouldn't get down on the shop just yet though unless you can confirm they were lying. As mentioned above, they may honestly not know. That said, I must admit that I find it hard to believe a dealer (who is really supposed to be in touch with the industry and particularly those companies whose bows he sells) could not have a clue about this when hundred of us here have known this information for a while now.


----------



## Williamtell (Jan 28, 2003)

Preditor, I'm gonna stick with the LX. I like the way it draws and I also like the shorter ATA. It has all the advances in technology I've been waiting for. I used to have an MQ1. I sold it to buy the LX. I still miss it but after shooting the LX and doing some serious thinking about recent specifications of the "new" bows this year, I've decided to stay with what I want in a bow, and not what's new for 04. Thanks anyway for your opinion.


----------



## Predator (Jan 18, 2003)

Hey, whatever works for you. That's cool.

I like the somewhat shorter ATA too but I don't like the low brace height speed bows like the LX. I stay away from anything with a BH less than 7". They are fine for the range but in the sometimes awkward shooting situations you find in hunting the lack of forgiveness can kill you and the low BH can result in string slap and errant arrows with heavier hunting clothes on. Just my personal opinion.

Hope you enjoy the bow. The HPCam on the LX is a great cam.


----------

